# Federal 215M Primers



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of a store of website that currently has 215M primers in stock? I am looking for 1000 pcs.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

vances or buckeye might... BR primers are really hard to find lately


----------

